# Broadcom Wireless Help [SOLVED]

## F_

Hi guys, I'm trying to get my wireless card working, but I run into a problem actually getting an IP address from my router. I have no idea what the problem may be. Any help is appreciated.

My laptop is a Dell Inspiron 1501. Specs are below. 

```

scyther f # lspci | grep 4311

05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)

scyther f # ifconfig wlan0 up

scyther f # iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     No scan results

 

scyther f # iwconfig wlan0 essid 'porcelain' key xxxx

scyther f # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

 

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

 

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"porcelain"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:11:95:08:B5:B2   

          Tx-Power=off   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B   

          Encryption key:xxxx

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

 

eth0      no wireless extensions.

 

scyther f # dhcpcd wlan0

err, wlan0: timed out

warn, wlan0: using IPV4LL address 169.254.56.153

scyther f #

scyther f # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:C5:CE:BD:44  

          inet addr:192.168.0.102  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::215:c5ff:fece:bd44/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:812154 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:602671 errors:41 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:156905 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:874605987 (834.0 Mb)  TX bytes:49771098 (47.4 Mb)

          Interrupt:21 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:352 (352.0 b)  TX bytes:352 (352.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1A:92:09:FE:59  

          inet addr:169.254.56.153  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1A-92-09-FE-59-38-80-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

scyther f #

```

Last edited by F_ on Tue Jun 10, 2008 3:41 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## IvanMajhen

iwconfig wlan0 txpower on

----------

## coolsnowmen

what driver are you using?

what kernel are you using?

what firmware are you using?

----------

## F_

 *IvanMajhen wrote:*   

> iwconfig wlan0 txpower on

 

Didn' t work. I still get the same error when trying to 'dhcpcd wlan0'

 *coolsnowmen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> what driver are you using? 
> 
> what kernel are you using? 
> ...

 

I used b43-fwcutter with broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0. The kernel i'm using is 2.6.24-gentoo-r8. 

I'm not sure if I gave you the correct information with respect to driver and firmware. If not, please tell me how I can get this information.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

First, drop the .24 kernel. The b43 is unstable, difficult to get operating, and fights with wpa_supplicant. If you want your bcm wireless to work right, and as well as it can, go with a .22 kernel, ndiswrapper, and your Windoze drivers. You will get excellent throughput and stability. Once you get it running, you can then switch to the .25 kernel, which supports ndiswrapper well, albeit not as well as the .22 kernel.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## IvanMajhen

Upgrade to 2.6.25 kernel and be sure to select PID rate control algorithm. 2.6.24 is buggy. It works better than ndiswrapper (at least on 4318 series), it connects in second, doesn't drop connection. Only speed is about 1.5 megabytes/sec. 

Ndiswrapper is just ugly hack. At least try b43, and if doesn't work, report bugs to bcm43xx mailing list. Then try ndiswrapper.

Try this:

```

ifconfig wlan0 down

ifconfig wlan0 up

iwconfig wlan0 txpower on

iwlist wlan0 scan
```

Your card is not powered, because your iwconfig says Tx-Power=off .

Also post dmesg with mac80211/b43 relevant messages.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Ndiswrapper an ugly hack? Really? 

An ndiswrapper connection maintains a steady state of 2.5 Mb/s, and I have gotten almost 3Mb/s. Can b43 match that? No. The best I have ever gotten out of b43 is 1Mb/s. Is b43 as stable? No. The b43 driver fails for no apparent reason and without warning, usually requiring a reboot. Does ndiswrapper stall out for minutes on end figuring out what it is supposed to be doing while transferring files? No! But b43 sure does, whether transferring large or small files. Ndiswrapper supports wpa_supplicant without a whine or a whimper. Can b43 make that same claim? No. I always get some regurgitation.

Ndiswrapper an ugly hack? Hell no, not even close. B43 a crappy hack that can't even come close to ndiswrapper's reliability or throughput? THAT is much closer to the truth!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## IvanMajhen

Yes it is. It is ugly hack to use win drivers under linux.

It works, but it is not solution. I always had problems with ndiswrapper when suspend/hibernating after running ktorrnet a couple of hours.

It is even worse if i select CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y. 

Wakes my kernel about 100 times per sec, while b43 about 30 times, which is important to me on laptop.

Connectivity is better for me with b43. It connects in second, even to networks that are very weak and can't be connected with ndiswrapper or XP.

Only thing that ndiswrapper is better is throughput. I get 1.5Mb/s with b43 (tested with samba) which is not big deal for me, as my ADSL connection is 2Mbit and mainly use it for web browsing.

I don't have any problems with b43, no lockups, no disconnections...

We need more open source drivers, and advertising ndiswrapper as good solution is bad. Let people try b43/b43legacy, report bugs, and we will have better driver.

It is not developer fault that they have to reverse engineer driver.

What about ppc platform?

----------

## chickpea23

Concur, b43 is much better (on BCM4311 rev 2 cards at least) than either bcm43xx (which didn't work at all) or ndiswrapper which went down all the time.  B43 module with 2.6.25 kernel is rock solid, doesn't lose connection often and is fine with wpa_supplicant (even with NetworkManager running).  

Then 2.6.24 kernel needs patching which is messy/unncessary if you use 2.6.25.  

You are using the wrong firmware tarball however.  You need the 40.150.*.* tarball.  See www.linuxwireless.org for more details instructions on how to install.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *IvanMajhen wrote:*   

> Yes it is. It is ugly hack to use win drivers under linux.

 

Ah, the old purist, "if it's not totally Linux, it's bad," BS line. 

Whatever. 

I first began using ndiswrapper because bcm43xx sucked completely! In the time between then and now, while others have struggled and screamed trying to get the garbage in-kernel drivers to work, I have been happily using ndiswrapper and keeping rock-solid connections. As I watched, and even attempted to get the b43 to work, I saw more and more that my initial decision to go with what works instead of playing Sweet Johnny Linux Purist WAS the way to the cross.

And now, I am supposed to believe that somehow, the in kernel driver is better, even though it's slower, more prone to not working, and so on; facts even admitted by yourself. What's that all about?

If *you* want to use an INFERIOR solution to the wireless problem, that's your affair. Please, have at it. However, as my sig says, "whatever works is right." Ndiswrapper works. It worked right the first time. It continues to work right.

Unless and until the kernel developers take a clue from nidswrapper instead of trying to piss all over it, their in kernel drivers are going to continue to suck.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## chickpea23

Wow, pappy.  That's a lot of vitriol for one stupid hack, and let's face it, ndiswrapper is a HACK.  Shared irqs can and do get ugly.  And no, I can fully and completely agree that go with what works is usually the best method.  But seriously, ndiswrapper does not work that great, and in fact, stopped working for me around 2.6.23 kernel when ssb entered the kernel and prevented ndiswrapper from operating the wireless card.  

I get a TON more throughput and connectivity with the IN KERNEL drivers and I use a notoriously difficult BCM94311 rev 2 card, so I am probably running one of the least linux compatible wireless cards out there.  Ndiswrapper, by the site's own admission, is simply a way to get unsupported wireless cards supported until in kernel drivers become available.  It's not GPL purism that drives people to want native solutions, it's stability and ability that drives that desire.  A native solution will surpass all non-native solutions in stability/usability/configurability with time.  That's just the nature of native/foreign solutions.  

So fine, you like ndiswrapper cause it works and you don't want to fix something that's not broken.  FINE.  But don't shout down people who offer a better solution simply because it dares posit a better solution than the one you are using.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I'm sorry you can't tell the difference between telling it like I see it, and vitriol. Too bad. And, to hear you telling me how well you say your interface is working makes me laugh. 

Ndiswrapper is a hack. So are the in-kernel drivers. The story has always been that Broadcom won't release their parameters. That implies that in order to get functionality, someone somewhere has to do some reverse engineering. And I'll bet you can't guess what they reverse-engineered. Oh my, that's right, they took the Windoze drivers, and reverse-engineered them. Therefore, by your stultifying definition, the in-kernel drivers are ALSO hacks!

That fact blows your theory out of the water. And let's pretend I did decide to use an in-kernel driver. I'd have to use firmware. Now, where do you suppose said firmware comes from? Oh, did you say the Windoze drivers? Yeah. I distinctly remember when I was trying to get the P.O.S. bcm43xx driver working that I had to "cut" the firmware from the Windoze driver. Hmm...isn't that a hack? 

So don't tell me how bad ndiswrapper is, or how much of a hack it is. Did you think this was my first time at the rodeo?  I didn't just happen to stumble onto nidswrapper. It was the only thing that worked right the first time. And it remains the only thing that works right every time!

You are more than welcome to use whatever you want with YOUR computer. Please allow me the same privilege!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## chickpea23

Ok, so who in your family codes for ndiswrapper?  I don't understand all the emotion concerning this issue.  And if you haven't tried the in kernel drivers since bcm43xx days, well you are missing out on a treat.  But in any event, as the Brazilians say "Gosto e como cu, todo mundo tem seu".  

Nothing wrong with having an opinion Pappy, but you might just be a bit more TOLERANT of others opinions no?

----------

## coolsnowmen

Dear pappy, you are being counter productive on someone else's thread.  

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> First, drop the .24 kernel.

 

You don't have enough reason to order someone to stop using the current gentoo stable kernel

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> The b43 is unstable, difficult to get operating, and fights with wpa_supplicant. 

 

Well, with .24 kernel driver, and wpa_supplicant, I have had more stability than ndisdriver.  I know it's "my experiance" but I'm not making it up

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Unless and until the kernel developers take a clue from nidswrapper instead of trying to piss all over it, their in kernel drivers are going to continue to suck. 

 This doesn't even make sense.  You want kernel developers to wrap closed binaries into GPL code?!

 *Quote:*   

>  to hear you telling me how well you say your interface is working makes me laugh. 

  Out right insults? how old are you? More importantly, it is destructive. Please stop.

 *Quote:*   

> You are more than welcome to use whatever you want with YOUR computer. Please allow me the same privilege! 

 

That request cuts both ways.  I'ld think someone with your sig would be calmer.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

First of all, I am not the one starting trouble. The OP asked, I replied, and I got trounced because I dared to state an opinion, and dared to care whether or not the OP ended up with functional wireless. Too bad, really. Not that I care, though. In the final analysis, my computer, including wireless, work perfectly. I came here to share what I had to share. Instead, I ran into a load of guff from others who weren't the OP. Talk about people taking over a thread.

To the OP, you are free to use whatever you wish. It's your computer. You now have options. You can be a purist, or you can try the awful, performs better than anything else for Broadcom wireless option of ndiswrapper, or you can go with the purists and accept half speed as good enough, or you can use ndiswrapper and get the maximum throughput. 

There are more people than not having problems with wireless and the .24 kernels. That, to me, says that there's a problem. But what do I know? Huh? I have ONLY tried the b43 module in three different, pathetic versions of the .24 (vanilla and gentoo sources). 

It's a piece of crap! There, I said it. And from what I read in the forums, it hasn't gotten any better in the .25. I spent DAYS getting b43 to work for a bug report I made. Where were any of you? You sure weren't here helping me fix my problems. But you can come along and tell me how wrong I am, and how angry I am supposed to be. 

M'kay, whatever you say.

So, I am dropping this thread. I like ndiswrapper. I will continue to use it as long as I can. I don't give a shit whether it's considered a hack, a bit of croft, or whatever the present slang term is for those that desire functionality without the extra headaches. if you want to use b43, go right ahead. Personally, I like having the max throughput. Until the in-kernel drivers can provide such, I'll stick with what works!

This isn't about me. This is about the original poster. I apologize to you for any part I played in this kerfuffle.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## F_

Okay, so I've decided to at least try out the b43 driver and if it doesn't work I'll fall back to ndiswrapper. 

I'm still getting some problems though, i've been reading this forum post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3965568-highlight-native+airport.html

But the tutorial just ends at step 8 where I modprobe b43 (which I can do successfully).

However, when I try to use 'iwconfig' for eth1 I get an error 'err, eth1: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory'

```

# ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:C5:CE:BD:44  

          inet addr:192.168.1.5  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::215:c5ff:fece:bd44/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:21661 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:20410 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:6179 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:22918197 (21.8 Mb)  TX bytes:1363135 (1.2 Mb)

          Interrupt:21 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1A:92:09:FE:59  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x8000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

```

# iwconfig eth1 essid 'my_ssid' key my_key

# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"MY_SSID"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4311"

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid   

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:MY_KEY  Security mode:open

          Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=0 dBm  Noise level=0 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

```

# dhcpcd eth1

err, eth1: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

```

Here is some useful information:

```

# uname -a

Linux scyther 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Sat May 31 15:10:29 EDT 2008 i686 Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

```

# lspci | grep BCM

05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

```

```

# lsmod | grep b[c34]

b43                   106396  0 

mac80211               83084  1 b43

b44                    16016  0 

ssb                    16516  2 b43,b44

bcm43xx               380192  0 

mii                     3456  1 b44

firmware_class          4352  2 b43,bcm43xx

ieee80211softmac       15360  1 bcm43xx

ieee80211              21064  2 bcm43xx,ieee80211softmac

usbcore                73584  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

```

```

# dmesg  # this is immediately after a modprobe b43

Linux version 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 (root@scyther) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) #1 SMP Sat May 31 15:10:29 EDT 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009dc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009dc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000ce000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001be80000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001be80000 - 000000001be90000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001be90000 - 000000001bf00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bf00000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

446MB LOWMEM available.

Scan SMP from c0000000 for 1024 bytes.

Scan SMP from c009fc00 for 1024 bytes.

Scan SMP from c00f0000 for 65536 bytes.

found SMP MP-table at [c00f85f0] 000f85f0

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 114304) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   114304

  HighMem    114304 ->   114304

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   114304

On node 0 totalpages: 114304

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 861 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 109347 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F85C0, 0014 (r0 PTLTD )

ACPI: RSDT 1BE8A768, 0038 (r1 PTLTD    RSDT    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: FACP 1BE8FDE4, 0074 (r1 ATI    Bowfin    6040000 ATI     F4240)

ACPI: DSDT 1BE8A7A0, 5644 (r1    ATI    SB600  6040000 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: FACS 1BE90FC0, 0040

ACPI: TCPA 1BE8FE58, 0032 (r2 AMD              6040000 PTEC        0)

ACPI: SSDT 1BE8FE8A, 00F4 (r1 PTLTD  POWERNOW  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: APIC 1BE8FF7E, 0046 (r1 PTLTD      APIC    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: MCFG 1BE8FFC4, 003C (r1 PTLTD    MCFG    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: DMI detected: Dell i1501

ATI board detected. Disabling timer routing over 8254.

Detected use of extended apic ids on hypertransport bus

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:12 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:c0000000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 113411

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Detected 1800.163 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 446656k/457216k available (2344k kernel code, 9912k reserved, 628k data, 236k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff4c000 - 0xfffff000   ( 716 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xdc800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 559 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdbe80000   ( 446 MB)

      .init : 0xc03ef000 - 0xc042a000   ( 236 kB)

      .data : 0xc034a15b - 0xc03e7520   ( 628 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc034a15b   (2344 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3602.77 BogoMIPS (lpj=18013866)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 19k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

CPU0: AMD Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3500+ stepping 02

Total of 1 processors activated (3602.77 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=0 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC

...trying to set up timer (IRQ0) through the 8259A ...  failed.

...trying to set up timer as Virtual Wire IRQ... works.

Brought up 1 CPUs

net_namespace: 244 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x14, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: EC: driver started in interrupt mode

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:12.0: set SATA to AHCI mode

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB5_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB6_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKU] (IRQs 3 4 5 7) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

 00:09: mem resource (0xe0000-0xfffff) overlaps 0000:00:05.0 BAR 8 (0x0-0xfffff), disabling

 00:09: mem resource (0x0-0xfff) overlaps 0000:00:05.0 BAR 8 (0x0-0xfffff), disabling

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:05.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:05.0

system 00:01: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x1080-0x1080 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x220-0x22f has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x40b-0x40b has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x4d6-0x4d6 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x530-0x537 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xc00-0xc01 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xc14-0xc14 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xc50-0xc52 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xc6c-0xc6c has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xc6f-0xc6f has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xcd0-0xcd3 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xcd4-0xcd5 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xcd6-0xcd7 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xcd8-0xcdf has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x8000-0x805f has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xf40-0xf47 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x87f-0x87f has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: 0xd0100000-0xd01fffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000d4000000-0x00000000d7ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:05.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xd0200000-0xd02fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:14.4

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xd0300000-0xd03fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 2377k freed

squashfs: version 3.3 (2007/10/31) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

pci 0000:01:05.0: Boot video device

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:05.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:05.0:pcie01]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:05.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie01]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie03]

AER service couldn't init device 0000:00:05.0:pcie01 - no _OSC support

AER service couldn't init device 0000:00:06.0:pcie01 - no _OSC support

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SB600_PATA: IDE controller (0x1002:0x438c rev 0x00) at  PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

SB600_PATA: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x8420-0x8427, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:PIO

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HL-DT-STCD-RW/DVD-ROM GCC-4244N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/33 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 8

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

cpuidle: using governor ladder

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 236k freed

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.5[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: irq 19, io mem 0xd0004400

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 16, io mem 0xd0005000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 17, io mem 0xd0006000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.3, id: 0x180b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 18, io mem 0xd0007000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: irq 17, io mem 0xd0008000

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.4[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: irq 18, io mem 0xd0009000

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

No dock devices found.

libata version 3.00 loaded.

ahci 0000:00:12.0: version 3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ahci 0000:00:12.0: controller can't do 64bit DMA, forcing 32bit

ahci 0000:00:12.0: controller can't do PMP, turning off CAP_PMP

ahci 0000:00:12.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:12.0: flags: ncq sntf ilck pm led clo pio slum part 

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd0004000 port 0xd0004100 irq 22

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd0004000 port 0xd0004180 irq 22

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd0004000 port 0xd0004200 irq 22

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd0004000 port 0xd0004280 irq 22

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: Hitachi HTS541680J9SA00, SB2OC74P, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HTS54168 SB2O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.13.0-ioctl (2007-10-18) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

   pIII_sse  :  5487.600 MB/sec

xor: using function: pIII_sse (5487.600 MB/sec)

async_tx: api initialized (sync-only)

raid6: int32x1    692 MB/s

raid6: int32x2    758 MB/s

raid6: int32x4    719 MB/s

raid6: int32x8    478 MB/s

raid6: mmxx1     1469 MB/s

raid6: mmxx2     2700 MB/s

raid6: sse1x1    1436 MB/s

raid6: sse1x2    2503 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    2439 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    3298 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x2 (3298 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

JFS: nTxBlock = 3512, nTxLock = 28096

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input3

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input4

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input5

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

Marking TSC unstable due to: TSC halts in idle.

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:01 is registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (57 C)

bcm43xx driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

bcm43xx: Chip ID 0x4311, rev 0x1

bcm43xx: Number of cores: 4

bcm43xx: Core 0: ID 0x800, rev 0x11, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 1: ID 0x812, rev 0xa, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 2: ID 0x817, rev 0x3, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 3: ID 0x820, rev 0x1, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Detected PHY: Analog: 4, Type 2, Revision 8

bcm43xx: Detected Radio: ID: 2205017f (Manuf: 17f Ver: 2050 Rev: 2)

bcm43xx: Radio initialized

bcm43xx: Radio initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.2[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:08:00.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:08:00.0

b44.c:v2.0

eth0: Broadcom 44xx/47xx 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:15:c5:ce:bd:44

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 265064k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:265064k

b44: eth0: Link is up at 10 Mbps, half duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead.

Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: P, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: P, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *F_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # dhcpcd eth1
> ...

 

That is a common error with the b43 driver. Of course, it's not as prevalent as the one I get when b43 starts on my laptop:

```
ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported
```

The error I get has been a staple of the b43 since it was first introduced. It existed in all the .24 versions I tried, and it still exists in the latest .25 version kernel. 

You see, I like to try the new stuff out to see if they've actually made progress. I suppose a slight increase in throughput from 1.0MB/s to 1.2MB/s could be seen as an improvement. However, considering how long they've had to work on the b43, I'd have thought they'd have at least made it to 2.0MB/s by now. 

If you can still connect your network, get a functional IP address, and access the internet, then ignore the error. If not, this might be the time to consider ndiswrapper strongly. If you do go for it, make sure you shut off the SSB module in the kernel, or ndiswrapper will not start. Or you could go the route of writing up a bug report.

The choice is yours.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## IvanMajhen

Your lsmod shows that you have bcm43xx loaded. Disable it. You cant have 2 drivers loaded for one device.

b43 isn't even initialized, because bcm43xx is loaded before.

----------

## F_

 *IvanMajhen wrote:*   

> Your lsmod shows that you have bcm43xx loaded. Disable it. You cant have 2 drivers loaded for one device.
> 
> b43 isn't even initialized, because bcm43xx is loaded before.

 

I completely lose eth1 when I do this. Any ideas what i'm doing wrong?

```

# rmmod bcm43xx

# rmmod b43

# ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:C5:CE:BD:44  

          inet addr:192.168.1.5  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::215:c5ff:fece:bd44/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:761 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:669 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:105 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:262608 (256.4 Kb)  TX bytes:109236 (106.6 Kb)

          Interrupt:21 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

# modprobe b43

# ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:C5:CE:BD:44  

          inet addr:192.168.1.5  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::215:c5ff:fece:bd44/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:761 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:669 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:105 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:262608 (256.4 Kb)  TX bytes:109236 (106.6 Kb)

          Interrupt:21 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

eth1 just completely disappears. Its not even replaced by wlan0 or anything. However, if I rmmod b43 and keep bcm43xx this is what I get:

```

# rmmod b43

# modprobe bcm43xx

# ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:C5:CE:BD:44  

          inet addr:192.168.1.5  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::215:c5ff:fece:bd44/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:7822 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8110 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:1768 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:4358169 (4.1 Mb)  TX bytes:1005035 (981.4 Kb)

          Interrupt:21 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1A:92:09:FE:59  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:18 Base address:0x8000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

```

# iwconfig eth1 essid 'MY_SSID' key MY_KEY

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"MY_SSID"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4311"

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid   

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:MY_KEY   Security mode:open

          Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=0 dBm  Noise level=0 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

# dhcpcd eth1

err, eth1: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

# ifconfig eth1 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

```

----------

## IvanMajhen

Just unload b43 and than load it again.

```
rmmod b43

modprobe b43
```

Then post your dmesg.

----------

## F_

 *IvanMajhen wrote:*   

> Just unload b43 and than load it again.
> 
> ```
> rmmod b43
> 
> ...

 

Alright, what i have done:

```

# rmmod bcm43xx

# rmmod b43

# modprobe b43

# dmesg

Linux version 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 (root@scyther) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) #1 SMP Sat May 31 15:10:29 EDT 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009dc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009dc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000ce000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001be80000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001be80000 - 000000001be90000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001be90000 - 000000001bf00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bf00000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

446MB LOWMEM available.

Scan SMP from c0000000 for 1024 bytes.

Scan SMP from c009fc00 for 1024 bytes.

Scan SMP from c00f0000 for 65536 bytes.

found SMP MP-table at [c00f85f0] 000f85f0

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 114304) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   114304

  HighMem    114304 ->   114304

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   114304

On node 0 totalpages: 114304

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 861 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 109347 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F85C0, 0014 (r0 PTLTD )

ACPI: RSDT 1BE8A768, 0038 (r1 PTLTD    RSDT    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: FACP 1BE8FDE4, 0074 (r1 ATI    Bowfin    6040000 ATI     F4240)

ACPI: DSDT 1BE8A7A0, 5644 (r1    ATI    SB600  6040000 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: FACS 1BE90FC0, 0040

ACPI: TCPA 1BE8FE58, 0032 (r2 AMD              6040000 PTEC        0)

ACPI: SSDT 1BE8FE8A, 00F4 (r1 PTLTD  POWERNOW  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: APIC 1BE8FF7E, 0046 (r1 PTLTD      APIC    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: MCFG 1BE8FFC4, 003C (r1 PTLTD    MCFG    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: DMI detected: Dell i1501

ATI board detected. Disabling timer routing over 8254.

Detected use of extended apic ids on hypertransport bus

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:12 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:c0000000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 113411

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Detected 1800.163 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 446656k/457216k available (2344k kernel code, 9912k reserved, 628k data, 236k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff4c000 - 0xfffff000   ( 716 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xdc800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 559 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdbe80000   ( 446 MB)

      .init : 0xc03ef000 - 0xc042a000   ( 236 kB)

      .data : 0xc034a15b - 0xc03e7520   ( 628 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc034a15b   (2344 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3602.77 BogoMIPS (lpj=18013866)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 19k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

CPU0: AMD Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3500+ stepping 02

Total of 1 processors activated (3602.77 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=0 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC

...trying to set up timer (IRQ0) through the 8259A ...  failed.

...trying to set up timer as Virtual Wire IRQ... works.

Brought up 1 CPUs

net_namespace: 244 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x14, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: EC: driver started in interrupt mode

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:12.0: set SATA to AHCI mode

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB5_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB6_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKU] (IRQs 3 4 5 7) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

 00:09: mem resource (0xe0000-0xfffff) overlaps 0000:00:05.0 BAR 8 (0x0-0xfffff), disabling

 00:09: mem resource (0x0-0xfff) overlaps 0000:00:05.0 BAR 8 (0x0-0xfffff), disabling

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:05.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:05.0

system 00:01: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x1080-0x1080 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x220-0x22f has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x40b-0x40b has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x4d6-0x4d6 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x530-0x537 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xc00-0xc01 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xc14-0xc14 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xc50-0xc52 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xc6c-0xc6c has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xc6f-0xc6f has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xcd0-0xcd3 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xcd4-0xcd5 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xcd6-0xcd7 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xcd8-0xcdf has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x8000-0x805f has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xf40-0xf47 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x87f-0x87f has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: 0xd0100000-0xd01fffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000d4000000-0x00000000d7ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:05.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xd0200000-0xd02fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:14.4

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xd0300000-0xd03fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 2377k freed

squashfs: version 3.3 (2007/10/31) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

pci 0000:01:05.0: Boot video device

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:05.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:05.0:pcie01]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:05.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie01]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie03]

AER service couldn't init device 0000:00:05.0:pcie01 - no _OSC support

AER service couldn't init device 0000:00:06.0:pcie01 - no _OSC support

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SB600_PATA: IDE controller (0x1002:0x438c rev 0x00) at  PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

SB600_PATA: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x8420-0x8427, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:PIO

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HL-DT-STCD-RW/DVD-ROM GCC-4244N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/33 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 8

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

cpuidle: using governor ladder

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 236k freed

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.5[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: irq 19, io mem 0xd0004400

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 16, io mem 0xd0005000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 17, io mem 0xd0006000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.3, id: 0x180b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 18, io mem 0xd0007000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: irq 17, io mem 0xd0008000

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.4[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: irq 18, io mem 0xd0009000

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

No dock devices found.

libata version 3.00 loaded.

ahci 0000:00:12.0: version 3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ahci 0000:00:12.0: controller can't do 64bit DMA, forcing 32bit

ahci 0000:00:12.0: controller can't do PMP, turning off CAP_PMP

ahci 0000:00:12.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:12.0: flags: ncq sntf ilck pm led clo pio slum part 

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd0004000 port 0xd0004100 irq 22

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd0004000 port 0xd0004180 irq 22

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd0004000 port 0xd0004200 irq 22

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd0004000 port 0xd0004280 irq 22

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: Hitachi HTS541680J9SA00, SB2OC74P, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HTS54168 SB2O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.13.0-ioctl (2007-10-18) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

   pIII_sse  :  5487.600 MB/sec

xor: using function: pIII_sse (5487.600 MB/sec)

async_tx: api initialized (sync-only)

raid6: int32x1    692 MB/s

raid6: int32x2    758 MB/s

raid6: int32x4    719 MB/s

raid6: int32x8    478 MB/s

raid6: mmxx1     1469 MB/s

raid6: mmxx2     2700 MB/s

raid6: sse1x1    1436 MB/s

raid6: sse1x2    2503 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    2439 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    3298 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x2 (3298 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

JFS: nTxBlock = 3512, nTxLock = 28096

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input3

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input4

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input5

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

Marking TSC unstable due to: TSC halts in idle.

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:01 is registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (57 C)

bcm43xx driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

bcm43xx: Chip ID 0x4311, rev 0x1

bcm43xx: Number of cores: 4

bcm43xx: Core 0: ID 0x800, rev 0x11, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 1: ID 0x812, rev 0xa, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 2: ID 0x817, rev 0x3, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 3: ID 0x820, rev 0x1, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Detected PHY: Analog: 4, Type 2, Revision 8

bcm43xx: Detected Radio: ID: 2205017f (Manuf: 17f Ver: 2050 Rev: 2)

bcm43xx: Radio initialized

bcm43xx: Radio initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.2[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:08:00.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:08:00.0

b44.c:v2.0

eth0: Broadcom 44xx/47xx 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:15:c5:ce:bd:44

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 265064k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:265064k

b44: eth0: Link is up at 10 Mbps, half duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead.

Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: P, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: P, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

APIC error on CPU0: 00(40)

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-2)

bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-2)

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

bcm43xx: set security called, .active_key = 0, .level = 1, .enabled = 1, .encrypt = 1

bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-2)

bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-2)

device eth0 entered promiscuous mode

device eth0 left promiscuous mode

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

ngrep uses obsolete (PF_INET,SOCK_PACKET)

device eth0 entered promiscuous mode

device eth0 left promiscuous mode

device eth0 entered promiscuous mode

device eth0 left promiscuous mode

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:05:00.0 disabled

bcm43xx driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

bcm43xx: Chip ID 0x4311, rev 0x1

bcm43xx: Number of cores: 4

bcm43xx: Core 0: ID 0x800, rev 0x11, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 1: ID 0x812, rev 0xa, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 2: ID 0x817, rev 0x3, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 3: ID 0x820, rev 0x1, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Detected PHY: Analog: 4, Type 2, Revision 8

bcm43xx: Detected Radio: ID: 2205017f (Manuf: 17f Ver: 2050 Rev: 2)

bcm43xx: Radio initialized

bcm43xx: Radio initialized

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-2)

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:05:00.0 disabled

Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: P, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

b44: eth0: powering down PHY

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:08:00.0 disabled

Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: P, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:08:00.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:08:00.0

b44.c:v2.0

eth0: Broadcom 44xx/47xx 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:15:c5:ce:bd:44

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

b44: eth0: Link is up at 10 Mbps, half duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

bcm43xx driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

bcm43xx: Chip ID 0x4311, rev 0x1

bcm43xx: Number of cores: 4

bcm43xx: Core 0: ID 0x800, rev 0x11, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 1: ID 0x812, rev 0xa, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 2: ID 0x817, rev 0x3, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 3: ID 0x820, rev 0x1, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Detected PHY: Analog: 4, Type 2, Revision 8

bcm43xx: Detected Radio: ID: 2205017f (Manuf: 17f Ver: 2050 Rev: 2)

bcm43xx: Radio initialized

bcm43xx: Radio initialized

bcm43xx: set security called, .active_key = 0, .level = 1, .enabled = 1, .encrypt = 1

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-2)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-2)

bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-2)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xee on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e06e <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xee on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e06e <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xee on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e06e <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xee on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e06e <keycode>' to make it known.

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:05:00.0 disabled

Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: P, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

```

----------

## IvanMajhen

You are again doing wrong. Delete bcm43xx.ko from /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r4 because it load automatically and interfere with b43. 

This is not dmesg from b43.

----------

## F_

 *IvanMajhen wrote:*   

> You are again doing wrong. Delete bcm43xx.ko from /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r4 because it load automatically and interfere with b43. 
> 
> This is not dmesg from b43.

 

Aha! Alright I did this and I feel I'm getting closer:

```

# lsmod | grep b4

b43                   106396  0 

mac80211               83084  1 b43

b44                    16016  0 

ssb                    16516  2 b43,b44

mii                     3456  1 b44

firmware_class          4352  1 b43

```

```

# ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:C5:CE:BD:44  

          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::215:c5ff:fece:bd44/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1207 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:635 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:202 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:572952 (559.5 Kb)  TX bytes:97160 (94.8 Kb)

          Interrupt:21 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1A:92:09:FE:59  

          inet addr:169.254.56.153  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1A-92-09-FE-59-38-80-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

```

# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"MY_SSID"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:1F:90:E2:83:88   

          Tx-Power=off   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:MY_KEY

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

At least it is getting the Access point this time. Not only that but the wifi LED on my laptop is lit up!

However, when I try to get an IP address:

```

# dhcpcd wlan0

err, wlan0: timed out

warn, wlan0: using IPV4LL address 169.254.56.153

```

```

# iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     No scan results

```

Could it be that I am out of range of my wireless router?

my dmesg:

```

# dmesg

Linux version 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 (root@scyther) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) #1 SMP Sat May 31 15:10:29 EDT 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009dc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009dc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000ce000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001be80000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001be80000 - 000000001be90000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001be90000 - 000000001bf00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bf00000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

446MB LOWMEM available.

Scan SMP from c0000000 for 1024 bytes.

Scan SMP from c009fc00 for 1024 bytes.

Scan SMP from c00f0000 for 65536 bytes.

found SMP MP-table at [c00f85f0] 000f85f0

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 114304) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   114304

  HighMem    114304 ->   114304

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   114304

On node 0 totalpages: 114304

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 861 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 109347 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F85C0, 0014 (r0 PTLTD )

ACPI: RSDT 1BE8A768, 0038 (r1 PTLTD    RSDT    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: FACP 1BE8FDE4, 0074 (r1 ATI    Bowfin    6040000 ATI     F4240)

ACPI: DSDT 1BE8A7A0, 5644 (r1    ATI    SB600  6040000 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: FACS 1BE90FC0, 0040

ACPI: TCPA 1BE8FE58, 0032 (r2 AMD              6040000 PTEC        0)

ACPI: SSDT 1BE8FE8A, 00F4 (r1 PTLTD  POWERNOW  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: APIC 1BE8FF7E, 0046 (r1 PTLTD      APIC    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: MCFG 1BE8FFC4, 003C (r1 PTLTD    MCFG    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: DMI detected: Dell i1501

ATI board detected. Disabling timer routing over 8254.

Detected use of extended apic ids on hypertransport bus

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:12 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:c0000000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 113411

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Detected 1800.128 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 446656k/457216k available (2344k kernel code, 9912k reserved, 628k data, 236k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff4c000 - 0xfffff000   ( 716 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xdc800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 559 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdbe80000   ( 446 MB)

      .init : 0xc03ef000 - 0xc042a000   ( 236 kB)

      .data : 0xc034a15b - 0xc03e7520   ( 628 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc034a15b   (2344 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3602.77 BogoMIPS (lpj=18013866)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 19k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

CPU0: AMD Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3500+ stepping 02

Total of 1 processors activated (3602.77 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=0 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC

...trying to set up timer (IRQ0) through the 8259A ...  failed.

...trying to set up timer as Virtual Wire IRQ... works.

Brought up 1 CPUs

net_namespace: 244 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x14, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: EC: driver started in interrupt mode

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:12.0: set SATA to AHCI mode

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB5_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB6_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKU] (IRQs 3 4 5 7) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

 00:09: mem resource (0xe0000-0xfffff) overlaps 0000:00:05.0 BAR 8 (0x0-0xfffff), disabling

 00:09: mem resource (0x0-0xfff) overlaps 0000:00:05.0 BAR 8 (0x0-0xfffff), disabling

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:05.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:05.0

system 00:01: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x1080-0x1080 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x220-0x22f has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x40b-0x40b has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x4d6-0x4d6 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x530-0x537 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xc00-0xc01 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xc14-0xc14 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xc50-0xc52 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xc6c-0xc6c has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xc6f-0xc6f has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xcd0-0xcd3 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xcd4-0xcd5 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xcd6-0xcd7 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xcd8-0xcdf has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x8000-0x805f has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xf40-0xf47 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x87f-0x87f has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: 0xd0100000-0xd01fffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000d4000000-0x00000000d7ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:05.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xd0200000-0xd02fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:14.4

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xd0300000-0xd03fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 2377k freed

squashfs: version 3.3 (2007/10/31) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

pci 0000:01:05.0: Boot video device

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:05.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:05.0:pcie01]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:05.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie01]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie03]

AER service couldn't init device 0000:00:05.0:pcie01 - no _OSC support

AER service couldn't init device 0000:00:06.0:pcie01 - no _OSC support

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SB600_PATA: IDE controller (0x1002:0x438c rev 0x00) at  PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

SB600_PATA: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x8420-0x8427, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:PIO

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HL-DT-STCD-RW/DVD-ROM GCC-4244N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/33 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 8

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

cpuidle: using governor ladder

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 236k freed

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.5[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: irq 19, io mem 0xd0004400

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 16, io mem 0xd0005000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 17, io mem 0xd0006000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.3, id: 0x180b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 18, io mem 0xd0007000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: irq 17, io mem 0xd0008000

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.4[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: irq 18, io mem 0xd0009000

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

No dock devices found.

libata version 3.00 loaded.

ahci 0000:00:12.0: version 3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ahci 0000:00:12.0: controller can't do 64bit DMA, forcing 32bit

ahci 0000:00:12.0: controller can't do PMP, turning off CAP_PMP

ahci 0000:00:12.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:12.0: flags: ncq sntf ilck pm led clo pio slum part 

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd0004000 port 0xd0004100 irq 22

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd0004000 port 0xd0004180 irq 22

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd0004000 port 0xd0004200 irq 22

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd0004000 port 0xd0004280 irq 22

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: Hitachi HTS541680J9SA00, SB2OC74P, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HTS54168 SB2O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.13.0-ioctl (2007-10-18) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

   pIII_sse  :  5487.600 MB/sec

xor: using function: pIII_sse (5487.600 MB/sec)

async_tx: api initialized (sync-only)

raid6: int32x1    696 MB/s

raid6: int32x2    758 MB/s

raid6: int32x4    719 MB/s

raid6: int32x8    478 MB/s

raid6: mmxx1     1484 MB/s

raid6: mmxx2     2718 MB/s

raid6: sse1x1    1448 MB/s

raid6: sse1x2    2524 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    2446 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    3323 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x2 (3323 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

JFS: nTxBlock = 3512, nTxLock = 28096

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input3

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input4

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input5

Marking TSC unstable due to: TSC halts in idle.

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:05:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:08:00.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.2[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

b43-phy0: Broadcom 4311 WLAN found

ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:08:00.0

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:01 is registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (59 C)

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'pid'

Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: P, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

b44.c:v2.0

eth0: Broadcom 44xx/47xx 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:15:c5:ce:bd:44

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 265064k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:265064k

b44: eth0: Link is up at 10 Mbps, half duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)

b43-phy0: Radio turned off by software

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)

b43-phy0: Radio turned off by software

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1f:90:e2:83:88

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1f:90:e2:83:88

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1f:90:e2:83:88

wlan0: authentication with AP 00:1f:90:e2:83:88 timed out

```

----------

## IvanMajhen

Now do :

```
ifconfig wlan0 up

iwconfig wlan0 txpower on

iwlist wlan0 scan
```

It should find networks.

----------

## F_

 *IvanMajhen wrote:*   

> Now do :
> 
> ```
> ifconfig wlan0 up
> 
> ...

 

Thank you!

I'm finally using wifi on this laptop without ndiswrapper for the first time. w00t!

Is there anything I should do from now on? Perhaps to let others know the driver is at least usable on this machine? I'm using a Dell Insprion 1501. 

Perhaps I'll just put it in the OP. 

Thanks again    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## IvanMajhen

Nice.

How is your speed and connectivity?

bcm4311 is one of the least supported by b43.

----------

## F_

 *IvanMajhen wrote:*   

> Nice.
> 
> How is your speed and connectivity?
> 
> bcm4311 is one of the least supported by b43.

 

Speed and connectivity seem fine but this is purely subjective.

How can I get a more accurate description of speed and connectivity?

----------

## IvanMajhen

Compared to ndiswrapper or networking under XP.

What is max speed when copying files from samba?

----------

## ArneBab

 *IvanMajhen wrote:*   

> Now do :
> 
> ```
> ifconfig wlan0 up
> 
> ...

 

Thank you!

At last I managed to get wlan running on the iMac!

I think first removing the bcm43xx module and then iwconfig wlan0 txpower on did the trick.

I didn't yet manage to connect via wpa, but at least I can now scan and see the networks.

----------

